# Lego Dimensions Announced



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2015)

​

> Warner Bros. today announced _Lego Dimensions_ - a game that uses real Lego toys and a scanner peripheral, seemingly similar in functionality to the highly successful Skylanders and amiibo ranges of interactive toys.


Check out the following trailer of the reveal:​​​
​Lego Dimensions is releasing September 29th for PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360, Xbox One and Wii U.

Official Site


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like you have to build the skylander thingies first, then it's the same shit.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Warner Bros. really hates the Wii U the only games they release for it are pretty much Lego.


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks neat, the question is how much the figures will cost and how much the vehicles and additional stuff will cost.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 9, 2015)

Just what we need: another stupid money sink for a game that is ultimately going to be mediocre. Wooooooo


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> Looks neat, the question is how much the figures will cost and how much the vehicles and additional stuff will cost.


Probably as much as Skylanders/Infinity and won't suffer shortages like the amiibos do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2015)

My goodness, a Lego game that _actually uses Legos?_ This is interesting in my book. I don't personally like Lego games specifically because they have nothing to do with the actual toys, this seems like a good blend of both so it piques my interest.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 9, 2015)

I like it but i guess i am not gonna buy it as the box says that the ages are 7-14 (i am 17)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> I like it but i guess i am not gonna buy it as the box says that the ages are 7-14 (i am 17)


W-wat? 

Y'know... the fact that you're above the bracket doesn't mean that you can't buy the product...


----------



## Adeka (Apr 9, 2015)

No.  God no!

I collect Skylanders and Amiibos already.  Can't even touch infinity.  Now this?


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> W-wat?
> 
> Y'know... the fact that you're above the bracket doesn't mean that you can't buy the product...


 

 Yes i know that but i think im a little old to play this type of games


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> I like it but i guess i am not gonna buy it as the box says that the ages are 7-14 (i am 17)


Exactly! Real men play Dynasty Duck!


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 9, 2015)

So glad my daughter is still too young to be obsessed with this stuff, the last thing I need is more plastic crap all over my floors. Hopefully by the time she's old enough to be into stuff like this either she'll be too smart to be suckered in by such a blatant money hole, or this trend will have made like the trends of my youth (Pokemon's inability to die gracefully notwithstanding) and buggered off.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> W-wat?
> 
> Y'know... the fact that you're above the bracket doesn't mean that you can't buy the product...


Kinda like 12 year olds go on those +18 sites


----------



## Idaho (Apr 9, 2015)

Poor Tolkien, I hope the Tolkien Estate will do its best to avoid this crap to happen...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> So glad my daughter is still too young to be obsessed with this stuff, the last thing I need is more plastic crap all over my floors. Hopefully by the time she's old enough to be into stuff like this either she'll be too smart to be suckered in by such a blatant money hole, or this trend will have made like the trends of my youth (Pokemon's inability to die gracefully notwithstanding) and buggered off.


My son was a bit too young when Skylanders started but he knows the characters and what they are from seeing the branding everywhere, I was lucky really that it missed him. I always turn the TV over when Disney Infinity was advertised so he wouldn't ask for those but we do play the Lego games together. They are fun in coop and great to teach him certain things and easy trophies for me lol.
I am worried though that Avengers and Jurassic Park will be the last proper Lego games as TT were already on a slippery slope with DLC and now I can just see future games being really bare bones unless you buy a shit load of toys.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 9, 2015)

T-hug said:


> My son was a bit too young when Skylanders started but he knows the characters and what they are from seeing the branding everywhere, I was lucky really that it missed him. I always turn the TV over when Disney Infinity was advertised so he wouldn't ask for those but we do play the Lego games together. They are fun in coop and great to teach him certain things and easy trophies for me lol.
> I am worried though that Avengers and Jurassic Park will be the last proper Lego games as TT were already on a slippery slope with DLC and now I can just see future games being really bare bones unless you buy a shit load of toys.


 
Wanna know what was the last proper Lego game? Lego Star Wars 2, the other games just have poor level design and don't innovate shit...


----------



## Adeka (Apr 9, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> So glad my daughter is still too young to be obsessed with this stuff, the last thing I need is more plastic crap all over my floors. Hopefully by the time she's old enough to be into stuff like this either she'll be too smart to be suckered in by such a blatant money hole, or this trend will have made like the trends of my youth (Pokemon's inability to die gracefully notwithstanding) and buggered off.


 
My 7 year old niece prefers to play call of duty and GTA5 then toys-to-life.  I used to play black ops zombies all the time when we used to babysit her.

The younger generation...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Wanna know what was the last proper Lego game? Lego Star Wars 2, the other games just have poor level design and don't innovate shit...


I disagree I think Lego Marvel is not only the best Lego game but the best Marvel game too!
We recently finished Lego Batman 3 and it was so disappointing after Marvel was so good.
I got him the Lego Movie Special Edition with the Emmet figure but haven't told him yet lol


----------



## Idaho (Apr 9, 2015)

Adeka said:


> The younger generation...


 
>Younger generation

I used to play Red Faction, Half Life and GTA III at 6...


----------



## Idaho (Apr 9, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I disagree I think Lego Marvel is not only the best Lego game but the best Marvel game too!


 
You can't beat how cool the Ultimate Spiderman game was


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 9, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Wanna know what was the last proper Lego game? Lego Star Wars 2, the other games just have poor level design and don't innovate shit...


Lego games are mostly the same with some differences here and there, but ultimately in terms of gameplay it's identical in all.

Lego City Undercover could've worked perfectly on 360 and PS3 but it was an exclusive so it didn't make its way. Hopefully if there's a Lego City Undercover 2 then it'll be on PS4/PC/XO.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Lego games are mostly the same with some differences here and there, but ultimately in terms of gameplay it's identical in all.
> 
> Lego City Undercover could've worked perfectly on 360 and PS3 but it was an exclusive so it didn't make its way. Hopefully if there's a Lego City Undercover 2 then it'll be on PS4/PC/XO.


 
Give or take if lego city lost the open world part and motion control. But I like the lego games they are pretty fun and Lego City is a top 10 game of all timefor me (largely due to my love of legos since I was 3)


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 9, 2015)

Idaho said:


> >Younger generation
> 
> I used to play Red Faction, Half Life and GTA III at 6...



And look where this brought you....:GBATemp


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

newersumm said:


> And look where this brought you....:GBATemp


And how is that bad


----------



## Idaho (Apr 9, 2015)

newersumm said:


> And look where this brought you....:GBATemp


 
I might not be the best example ^^


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2015)

Yay, more physical DLC! Just what could save gaming! /s


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 9, 2015)

I like how they got Joel McHale to do the ad.  That guy cracks me up, Community and The Soup are both hilarious.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 9, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Yay, more physical DLC! Just what could save gaming! /s


 
I prefer physical dlc over digital dlc any day.  The cost though....


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

Adeka said:


> I prefer physical dlc over digital dlc any day.  The cost though....


Me too and as a Lego lover and gamer I really love this personally


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

Lots of cynical people in this thread. Amiibos and Skylanders are just figurines, but buildable Lego amiibos sounds really cool. I hope the gameplay is good.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

first captain toad locks away game features without the specific Toad amiibo and now this..another cash grab

the era of physical DLC. *vomits*


----------



## Arras (Apr 10, 2015)

Really, all I want out of this is the ability to somehow combine the legos physically to do something ingame. Like those old Bionicles that you could take apart and build into some giant thing if you had all of them. Out of all the "buy physical things" games, this one easily has the most potential, if only for that... but they'll probably do nothing with it.
I wonder if these physical toy games will go the way of Guitar Hero one day though. They still seem to be going strong so far, but I wonder if people will get tired of them eventually.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Apr 10, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Wanna know what was the last proper Lego game? Lego Star Wars 2, the other games just have poor level design and don't innovate shit...


Lego Indiana Johnes 2 is the best lego game ever! It's the first one to feature a level editor, has a proper item system with serveral weapons you can wear at once etc.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

Just thought about it but I hope the city undercover cast will be in the game (or at least the wiiu version)


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Featuring appearances from your favourite characters!

Such as Gandalf! Batman! And.... uhh... Dyed hair girl!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Featuring appearances from your favourite characters!
> 
> Such as Gandalf! Batman! And.... uhh... Dyed hair girl!


Also hope we get pepper roni from Lego island


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Featuring appearances from your favourite characters!
> 
> Such as Gandalf! Batman! And.... uhh... Dyed hair girl!


 

I think the girl was in the Lego Movie.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think the girl was in the Lego Movie.


She was


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think the girl was in the Lego Movie.


 
Oh, never seen it. But it was huge right? Meaning lots of people DO know who she is.

Joke ruined!

*reaches into Utility belt, throws Bat-Smoke Bomb*


----------

